# Who Has a Long Nose Here?



## Gillian M (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi all. Hope none of you ladies and gentlemen at the forum has a long nose. Guess why. Well, simply because......


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 6, 2015)

lol Here I was going to be mean and say David (dmmj) has a long nose with all his story telling (just like Pinocchio)


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 6, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> lol Here I was going to be mean and say David (dmmj) has a long nose with all his story telling (just like Pinocchio)


Wow..that bad?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 10, 2015)

I think it would be quite useful having an extra foot in the middle of my face. 
Especially for playing sports and stuff.


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 10, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think it would be quite useful having an extra foot in the middle of my face.
> Especially for playing sports and stuff.


I'd be happy to give you a foot in your face Adam.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 10, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> I'd be happy to give you a foot in your face Adam.


Charming.
What a pleasant sole you are.


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 10, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Charming.
> What a pleasant sole you are.


A bit of heel actually, but if you ever break down need a toe I'll be happy to help.


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 10, 2015)

My nose can stretch to 12 inches, but I don't use it as a rule.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 10, 2015)

How corny.
I'm in step with your thinking.
And I have your measure.


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 10, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi all. Hope none of you ladies and gentlemen at the forum has a long nose. Guess why. Well, simply because......


LOL Gillian


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 10, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How corny.
> I'm in step with your thinking.
> And I have your measure.


Sock it to me and keep 'em coming
Think you just hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 10, 2015)

I think puns are our Achilles'.
Do we in tendon continuing?


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 10, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think puns are our Achilles'.
> Do we in tendon continuing?


I suppose it will be OK until someone shoes us away.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 10, 2015)

Or kicks us out.
The mods know their bunions.


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 10, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or kicks us out.
> The mods know their bunions.


I think I've used this before but - it would be callus of them and you have to admit at least they have the balls to tell us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 10, 2015)

The balls to talus the truth?
And not a fibia?


----------



## wellington (Jul 10, 2015)

Okay, that's it, your all sick  thinkers, your all out


----------



## wellington (Jul 10, 2015)

@dmmj, look further up, Jacqui almost or did get you


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 10, 2015)

I think Wellington has just put her boot down!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 10, 2015)

It's a Wellington boot! 
(must have been done before).


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 10, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's a Wellington boot!
> (must have been done before).


Well we don't want to rubb 'er up the wrong way so best stop now


----------



## dmmj (Jul 10, 2015)

Since I tell no lies, she is greatly misinformed. My nose is in perfect proportion to my face.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 10, 2015)

Now it is time for my weekly trip to the moon, to party with the buxom moom women


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 11, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Since I tell no lies, she is greatly misinformed. My nose is in perfect proportion to my face.


Good-glad to hear that.


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 11, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Since I tell no lies, she is greatly misinformed. My nose is in perfect proportion to my face.


.......so as the zookeeper said to the sad elephant "Why the long face?"


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jul 16, 2015)

I've got a witch nose. It's long, with a crook in the middle


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 16, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I've got a witch nose. It's long, with a crook in the middle


That bad? Hope not! Only joking.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 16, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I've got a witch nose. It's long, with a crook in the middle


Pics or it did not happen/exist.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 17, 2015)

wellington said:


> @dmmj, look further up, Jacqui almost or did get you



*shoots Barb a dirty look* You always snitch me out you ole boot you!


----------



## wellington (Jul 17, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> *shoots Barb a dirty look* You always snitch me out you ole boot you!


He didn't pay attention anyway. Boy, we could really get him, hmmm, what's could we do next


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jul 17, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Pics or it did not happen/exist.


It's a well known fact I can't smell


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 17, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I've got a witch nose. It's long, with a crook in the middle


Well if you get the police to arrest the crook that my help.

I have dent on one side of mine after breaking it when I was 12.
We were running around the gym and we had to change direction when the teacher blew the whistle
We all did - except the boy behind me.
We collided and I bounced straight off him on to my nose.
It's a good job my nose saved me actually 'cos I could have really hurt my face otherwise!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jul 17, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Well if you get the police to arrest the crook that my help.
> 
> I have dent on one side of mine after breaking it when I was 12.
> We were running around the gym and we had to change direction when the teacher blew the whistle
> ...


Joke registering at the checkout in 3...2...1... 

Ouch! He must not have been paying attention!


----------

